# Ich bräuchte euer geballtes Wissen!



## Delusia (28. November 2022)

Hallöschen meine guten!

Ich habe folgendes Problem/Szenario: Ich will seit Langer Zeit endlich einen neuen Pc kaufen es steht auch schon alles jedoch hadere ich noch mit der Wasserkühlung/Gehäuse. 

Gebe euch hier erstmal eben die Specs damit ihr seht was gekühlt werden soll usw.

CPU: i5-13600k
GPU: AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT (16GB)
Mainboard: ASRock Z790 PG Lightning D4
RAM: 32gb Corsair Ram 3600
Netzteil: 850W be quiet! Straight Power 11
SSD:  Samsung 970 Plus M.2 - 2 TB

Folgendes ist jetzt der fall ich hatte mir überlegt das be quiet pure Base 500FX zu holen als Gehäuse da dort vorne die Lüfter schon mit RGB verbaut sind und es Insgesamt auch nochmal etwas runder im Gesamteindruck sein soll als das 500DX. Da ich mich mit Wasserkühlungen usw garnicht auskenne dachte ich okay schaust mal etwas rum und bin dann an den beiden von ebenfalls be quiet hängen geblieben die Silent Loop 2 oder eben die Pure Loop 2 beide jeweils mit 360mm Radiator.

Aber da liegt das Problem die Gehäuse hätten oben platz für 240mm um den Radiator oben zu verbauen wenn ich die 360mm holen würde dann würde das ja "glaube ich" bedeuten ich muss die vorderen Lüfter ausbauen und den Radiator dort einsetzen richtig??

Meine direkte Frage die etwas länger ist folgt dann jetzt: Da ich für den Preis auch gerne etwas RGB hätte ist nun die Sache wenn ich das 500FX hole welches vorn schon 3 120mm Lüfter verbaut hat mit RGB würde ich mich für die 240mm variante entscheiden und diese oben verbauen. Mir geht aber definitiv Leistung vor aussehen deshalb macht es mehr Sinn sich das 500DX zu kaufen (unbeleuchtete Lüfter vorn soweit ich weiß) und diese dann durch einen 360mm Radiator auszutauschen? oder kann ich bei dem Setup welches ich besitze auch ohne Kühlprobleme die Kombination aus 500FX und oben einen 240mm Radiator nehmen ohne das ich sehr viel Kühlleistung einbüße?

Weil im Zweifelsfall lieber mehr Kühlleistung/Leistung als zusätzliches RGB.

Hoffe meine frage war verständlich formuliert und nicht zu wirr  Falls es mir gelungen sein sollte wäre ich auch über empfehlungen sehr erfreut was die AIO angeht wärt ihr bei den beiden eher Team Silent Loop oder Team Pure Loop?


Viele grüße an euch und hoffe mir ahnungslosen Wesen kann noch geholfen werden.
​


----------



## goanaut67 (28. November 2022)

Würde bei einer Wakü immer die größtmögliche Radiatorfläche verbauen. In deinem Fall also die 360er Variante. Du kannst doch den Kühler der Wakü hinter die vorinstallierten RGB Lüfter vorne schnallen und die der Wakü beiliegenden dann oben verbauen. Das hätte auch den Vorteil das der Radiator die kühle Luft von vorne bekommt und nicht die vorgeheizte aus dem Innenraum. Musst halt durch den erhöhten Aufbau vorne schauen ob deine Grafikkarte dann noch rein passt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. November 2022)

Was spricht gegen einen Mora?


----------



## Shinna (29. November 2022)

Eine 240iger AIO ist nicht wirklich "besser/performanter" als ein vernünftiger Tower Cooler.



goanaut67 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch den Kühler der Wakü hinter die vorinstallierten RGB Lüfter vorne schnallen


Nur sind die FX Lüfter aus dem Case alles andere als "gut" um einen Radiator zu kühlen.


Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen einen Mora?


Scheinbar die Tatsache das der TE eine AIO verbauen will. Und nicht mehrere Hundert Euro in einem Custom Loop verbraten möchte?


----------



## Delusia (30. November 2022)

Richtig das hatte ich einfach vergessen dazu zu schreiben die Aio sollte nicht so extrem viel Geld kosten wird ja meine erste werden und evtl Upgraden kann man zu einem Späteren Zeitpunkt ja auch nochmal.

Wollte für meine Aio denke so bis 180€ max ausgeben. Die fragen wegen 240 oder 360mm Radiator stellte sich mir halt nur weil ich z.b auch die rgb beleuchtung mit den Lüftern oben am Tower cool finde und sollte die 240er ihren Job tun Würde ja alles passen. Oder wäre die möglichkeit besser aus dem Purebase 500FX Gehäuse vorne die 3 Lüfter rauszunehmen dort eine 360mm Aio einzubauen und dann 2 von den Front RGB Lüftern oben noch einzusetzen wo ich die 240mm Aio ansonsten verbauen würde?? Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung ob das funktioniert kenne mich damit leider zu wenig aus 

Und da meine favorisierte Aio auf 240mm sowieso gerade nirgends auf Lager ist bin ich immernoch auf der suche nach einer optimalen Lösung 

Also nur um eine Idee noch auf den Punkt zu bringen und villt kann mir ja jemand erklären ob das möglich wäre:

Ich habe mir ja das !be quiet Pure Base 500 FX gekauft dieser hat vorne schon 3 120mm RGB Lüfter drin und einen 140mm im Heck. Jetzt wäre evtl meine idee gewesen doch die größere Aio zu holen also 360mm und diese dann in die Front zu bauen und einfach 2 der 3 Lüfter aus der Front zu nehmen und oben Innerhalb des Gehäuses anzubringen? Dann sollte ich ja die Aio haben die Luft reinzieht und den Heck + die 2 im Deckel die warme Luft nach draussen transportieren? Wie klingt denn diese idee und wäre das mit dem Gehäuse überhaupt realisierbar?


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2022)

Du hast ein Denkfehler.

Wenn du dir eine AIO kaufst, kommt der Radiator nicht mit den Lüfter vormontiert an. Bedeutet, die Lüfter wirst du immer selber darauf verbauen müssen. 120 mm Lüfter haben immer denselben Lochmaß, daher kannst du auf den Radiator entweder die Lüfter drauf verbauen, die im Lieferumfang mit dabei sind oder die des Gehäuses.

In diesem Sinn kannst du die Lüfter verbauen, wie dir lieber ist.

Das Gehäuse hat von innen eine Aussparung und dort kommt der Radiator rein. Von Außen hältst du dann die Lüfter an den Rahmen dran und steckt die lange Schraube durch den Lüfter, durch den Rahmen bis ans Gewinde des Radiator. Denn Lüfter auf Radiatoren werden anders als Gehäuselüfter verbaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würdest du den Radiator oben verbauen, wäre es identisch wie auf dem Bild.
Nur wird dann der Radiator von der anderen Seite mit kurzen Schrauben an das Gehäuse geschraubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal zwei Beispiele, wie der Radiator mit den Lüfter vorne  verbaut wird.
Grün sind die Lüfter, blau wäre der Radiator und der rote Pfeil zeigt auf die Halterung des Rahmens.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Seite betrachtet würde es so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gut die Lüfter dabei abschneiden ist eine andere Geschichte, aber die beiliegenden Lüfter der AIO werden auch nicht sonderlich besser ausfallen. Zumindest werden keine 30 Euro Lüfter mit im Lieferumfang sein.

EDIT: Ein 240 AIO würde auch ausreichen, allerdings kann eine 360 AIO besser kühlen, da etwas mehr Kühlwasser zugleich kühlen kann. Dabei können mit derselben Kühlleistung die Lüfter auch langsamer laufen. Ein 360er Radiator wäre daher zu bevorzugen und auch vorne verbaut, weil oben verbaut, mit der heißeren Abluft der Grafikkarte gekühlt wird.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie gut die Lüfter dabei abschneiden ist eine andere Geschichte, aber die beiliegenden Lüfter der AIO werden auch nicht sonderlich besser ausfallen. Zumindest werden keine 30 Euro Lüfter mit im Lieferumfang sein.


Habe mir mal die Lüfter der be quiet! Silent Loop 2 angeschaut, ganz so schlecht fallen sie doch nicht aus. Die gibt es aber auch mit und ohne RGB.





						Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Loop 2 FX 360mm, be quiet! Silent Loop 2 360mm Geizhals Deutschland
					

Produktvergleich für be quiet! Pure Loop 2 FX 360mm (BW015), be quiet! Silent Loop 2 360mm (BW012)




					geizhals.de


----------



## Shinna (30. November 2022)

Die Pure Loop2 FX ist wohl nicht ganz so toll. Im Test von Roman kam es bei 2 Kernen zum thermal throttle.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8uSqliK9CG8:546

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2022)

Es kommt noch dazu, dass die Rotorblätter auch etwas kleiner ausfallen, wenn ein LED-Ring mit vorhanden ist.


----------



## Delusia (30. November 2022)

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe echt Klasse dann wäre es wohl wirklich vorteilhaft eine 360mm Aio zu kaufen frage ist nur kenne mich mit zusammenbau garnicht aus 2 der rgb Lüfter kann ich dann noch oben verbauen zum Wärmeabbau oder??

Und was würdet ihr sagen vorher weiß ich welche 360mm Aio dann vorn in das Pure Base 500 FX reinpasst weil dann kommt es doch gleichzeitig auch auf die Größe der Grafikkarte und so an oder?


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2022)

Zwei Lüfter kannst nach oben verbauen. Die AIO wird vormontiert geliefert und du musst nur die Lüfter montierten und den Kühler auf dem Prozessor. Auf der Herstellerseite der AIO wirst du dazu eine Anleitung finden.

Ansonsten mal auf YouTube schauen.

Da die Lüfter von außen montiert werden mußt du nur noch ca. 3cm für den Radiator mit einrechnen. Auf der Herstellerseite wirst du dazu auch genau Angaben finden.


----------



## Delusia (30. November 2022)

Okay super vielen vielen dank dann werde ich doch zu einer 360mm Aio greifen diese vorne verbauen und die vorinstallierten lüfter vom Gehäuse dann in den deckel setzen von innen dann habe ich eigt ja die Optik die ich wollte und eine bessere Kühlung durch 360mm Radiator.

Da aktuell leider die Aio die ich zuerst haben wollte absolut nicht lieferbar ist habt ihr noch ideen für eine gute Recht Preisgünstige Aio bis 180€?


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2022)

Ich persönlich rate immer zur Alphacool AIO.








						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 ab € 166,04 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (offenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 775, 11… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




AIOs werden oft mit einem Aluminium Radiator zusammengebaut und dann kommt manchmal auch PVC Schlauch dazu. Aus dem PVC Schlauch löst sich mit der Zeit Weichmacher, was die feinen Finnen im CPU-Kühler zusetzt und der CPU-Kühler ist aus Kupfer gefertigt. Kommt im Kreislauf bezüglich des Aluminium Radiator, Aluminium dazu, gibt es eine chemische Reaktion und das Kupfer im Kühler oxidiert. Zwar wird dieses mit Korrosionsschutz, was der Kühlflüssigkeit enthalten entgegengewirkt, aber gänzlich verhindern lässt sich damit die Korrosion doch nicht ganz.

Aus diesem Grund halten AIOs in der Regel an die 4-7 Jahren, aber mit abnehmender Kühlleistung. Da mit der Alphacool aber kein Alu vorhanden ist, kommt diese chemische Reaktion nicht vor.  Zudem wird diese AIO aus Komponente aus dem Bereich der custom Wakü zusammengebaut und lässt sich daher jederzeit auch problemlos zerlegen.

Mit der Zeit verdunstet auch Kühlflüssigkeit und andere AIOs haben dazu oft kein Füllport oder dieses befindet sich unter einem Garantiesiegel. Mit der Alphacool AIO ist ein Füllport vorhanden und so lässt sich Kühlwasser jederzeit problemlos nachfüllen. Zudem lässt sich die AIO über Schnellanschlüsse optional erweitern.

Die Pumpe ist mit dieser Ausführung (laut meinem Link oben) selbst mit voller Drehzahl nicht raus zu hören.
Es gibt aber auch neuere Versionen mit einem flacheren Kühler, aber die kenne ich nicht.








						Alphacool Eisbaer Pro Aurora 360 CPU AIO
					

Der Alphacool Eisbaer Pro Aurora CPU AIO Wasserkühler ist eine spezielle Entwicklung für Prozessoren mit besonders großen CPU-Kernen. Dazu gehören die AMD Threadripper und Epyc Prozessoren sowie die Intel CPUs für die Sockel LGA 3647 und...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora LT360 CPU AIO Digital RGB
					

Die Eisbaer LT Aurora CPU AIO Wasserkühlung bietet dank dem Vollkupferradiator eine extrem gute Kühlleistung. Die verwendeten Komponenten kommen aus dem klassischen DIY-Wasserkühlungsbereich und werden auch zum größten Teil bei den...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Oder ganz neu, was ganz Günstiges, aber mit Alu-Radiator.
Ist auch nicht wie die anderen Modular aufgebaut.








						Alphacool Core Ocean T38 AIO 360mm
					

Mit der Core Ocean AiO präsentiert Alphacool eine All-in-One Lösung, die dank des hervorragenden Preis-Leistungsverhältnisses den Einstieg in die Performance orientierte CPU Wasserkühlung ermöglicht. Der Unterschied zur Eisbaer CPU AiO...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Das ist noch eine ältere Ausführung mit PVC-Schlauch, aber auch noch mit einem Kupfer-Radiator.








						Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black
					

Mit der Eisbaer revolutioniert Alphacool den AIO Kühlermarkt grundsätzlich. Sind klassische AIO CPU-Kühler Wegwerfprodukte die weder erweiterbar noch wieder befüllbar sind, ist die Alphacool Eisbaer modular aufgebaut und kann jederzeit...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## Schara (30. November 2022)

Hab mich gegen das FX entschieden, weil oben keine 280 reinpasst, sonst hätte ich das auch gekauft. Und vorne eine AIO zu verbauen, in ein Gehäuse, das 3 gute Lüfter mitbringt, finde ich etwas Verschwendung.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2022)

Verstehe nicht ganz, was daran verschwendet sein soll? Mit einem System wird man sich entscheiden müssen, ob der Prozessor mit Luft oder mit Wasser gekühlt werden soll. Eine AIO schafft Platz und so wird alles freizügiger verbaut. Manchmal hat es auch noch optische Gründe. Wenn dir die vorinstallierten Lüfter des Gehäuses besser gefallen, dann kann einfach von einer AIO der Radiator übernommen werden und die beiliegenden Lüfter werden dann halt nicht mit verbaut. 

Die Lüfter, was der AIO beiliegen, können ja dann oben zum Abführen der warmen Luft aus dem Gehäuse genutzt werden. Hierbei müssen nur die Größen der vorinstallierten Lüfter mit beachtet werden, da 120 mm Lüfter nur auf 120, 240 und 360 Radiatoren passen und 140 mm Lüfter auf 140, 280 und 420 Radiatoren.


----------



## Delusia (1. Dezember 2022)

Hatte ja mit den Eisbären schon geliebäugelt jedoch wurde auf Geizhals auch geschrieben sie sind nicht dabei ob die Adapter für den 1700er Sockel mit dabei sind leider 😟


----------



## IICARUS (1. Dezember 2022)

Auf Alphacool steht der LGA 1700 mit dabei und nach einem Jahr sollte der jetzt auch dabei sein.
Andernfalls einfach ALC anschreiben.


----------



## Delusia (2. Dezember 2022)

Okay super wunderbar habe mich jetzt für die Alphacool Eisbaer Pro Aurora entschieden welche ich dann vorn in der front verbaue.

Ich danke euch recht herzlich für eure nette und kompetente Hilfe besonderer dank an IICARUS immer schnelle nette und kompetente Antworten sodass ich mich letztendlich ohne zweifel entscheiden konnte.

Dann hoffe ich mal das das neue System rennt aber gut schneller rennen als mein altes wird nicht schwer sein


----------



## J4Y84 (14. Dezember 2022)

Schara schrieb:


> Hab mich gegen das FX entschieden, weil oben keine 280 reinpasst, sonst hätte ich das auch gekauft. Und vorne eine AIO zu verbauen, in ein Gehäuse, das 3 gute Lüfter mitbringt, finde ich etwas Verschwendung.


😂😂😂

Dann nimmst die 3 guten Lüfter von vorn, verteilst sie nach oben und hinten und Baustelle vorn nen 360er mit guten Lüftern ein 🙄🤣😂


----------

